# [SOLVED]black screen after resume from hibernation

## ronnem

Hi. After resume from hibernation on my laptop, I have black screen. I can't switch between virtual ttty's, but I can log-in my laptop from another computer from ssh. I can manipulate with laptop brightness via /sys/class/backlight/radeon_bl0/brightness.

My laptop has only vga and hdmi, but in the end of dmesg after resume I can see this:

```
[  373.893125] [drm:radeon_dp_link_train] *ERROR* displayport link status failed

[  373.893130] [drm:radeon_dp_link_train] *ERROR* clock recovery failed

[  374.801733] [drm:radeon_dp_link_train] *ERROR* displayport link status failed

[  374.801738] [drm:radeon_dp_link_train] *ERROR* clock recovery failed
```

Does that mean that something is wrong with video driver?

#cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf 

```
Section "Monitor"

   Identifier "Monitor0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier "Radeon HD 8330"

   Driver "radeon"

   Option "AccelMethod" "Glamor"

   Option "DRI3" "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "LaptopDisplay"

   Device "Radeon HD 8330"

   Monitor "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth 24

      Modes "1366x768_60.00"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

#cat /usr/src/linux/.config

https://bpaste.net/show/1ee3067c8786

#lspci|grep VGA

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kabini [Radeon HD 8330]

#dmesg

https://bpaste.net/show/ed5040b4762a

#cat /var/log/pm-suspend.log

https://bpaste.net/show/83330f7f0d37

#cat /var/log/pm-powersave.log

https://bpaste.net/show/8183f6ebcb48

#eix-installed repo|egrep "power|-ati|kernel|llvm|mesa|xorg"

```
app-eselect/eselect-mesa-0.0.10

media-libs/mesa-11.2.2

sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r1

sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.52.3

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.5.3

sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20160331

sys-kernel/linux-headers-4.5

sys-power/acpid-2.0.23

sys-power/iasl-20140828

sys-power/pm-quirks-20100619

sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1-r6

sys-power/upower-0.99.4

x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.18-r1

x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.3

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r2

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.7.0

xfce-extra/xfce4-power-manager-1.5.2
```

Last edited by ronnem on Wed May 18, 2016 6:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ronnem

fixed by changing two kernel options:

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

to

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

Now there is no errors. Hibernation is working, but suspend isn't.

----------

## pilla

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

